# Tiger Barb Help



## LucaBrasi (Apr 18, 2009)

To whom this may concern...

I just started a new tank. 10 gal.

Freshwater.

I let the water sit for a few days maybe a week before i added fish.

I bought 3 tiger barbs. I bought them small so i can raise them and watch them grow.

Recently the smallest one has been acting odd. His color is changing slightly. he is becoming pale and has been floating in an odd mannor.

He is floating around almost verticle (head facing down), like a handstand form.

There are no live plants, i have gravel and two pastic plants that came with the tank.

I used a carbon filter and have been feeding them cooked turkey on the account of i dont have raw red meat which i read up on that they like..


please help... Bill


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You didn't cycle the tank before adding the fish so you are now doing a cycle with fish. It is entirely possible that your fish may have ammonia poisoning. You need to get a test kit and some help in getting your tank to cycle. You will want to get it to cycle as instantly as possible. 

Best way: Get well established media from another tank. This can be the filter sponge, the gravel etc. The water will not help, there is very little beneficial bacteria in it. You can get safe start which will get you the bacteria you need. There are several other products that can help, others know more about them than I do. Often times the fish store would be willing to give you a bit of gravel. Friends may have some, etc. You can just hang it in the tank inside a clean stocking. Works wonders 

For the moment do a water change of 20-30%. Make sure the test kit is a liquid kit, they are the most accurate. You want ammonia to stay 1.0 or lower during the cycle with fish. Same for Nitrite. Nitrate is what you are looking for and is fine as long as it is less than 20. If can be safe higher, but to start you don't want to go any higher than that and optimally keep it below that thereafter. 

Good luck


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree with Obsidian 110%. Do research before buying fish also you need more then 3 Tiger Barbs and also a bigger tank if you want to keep that kind of fish. It will help you in the long run and make you better prepared


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

3 small tiger barbs are not enough to create a problem with the cycling process like a big enough ammonia spike to huirt any of them.
while they may school better with a bigger group; they do not perish or become diseased out of loneliness..
the problem here is the food.. buy some good staple flakes and some veggie and/or spirulina flakes.. they do not need the meat.. and cooked or fresh meat can foul a tank and kill the fish in a matter of a day ot two..
heck...... get some Plecocaine and treat them right... lol.


----------



## LucaBrasi (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks for all your help!!! ill let you know how things turned out!!! =D


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i'll make ya an offer ya can't refuse...send me your address and i'll send ya a sample of da Plecocaine.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Don Lohachata!


----------

